# Fifteen52 Tarmac and TurboMac preorder is now live



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The Fifteen52 Tarmac and TurboMac preorder is now live and the wheels will be here very shortly. Get those preorders in to us and make sure you get a set before they sell out. We will have almost any bolt pattern and size available and even blank wheels for custom bolt patterns and fitment.

We will have the new redesigned and lighter Tarmacs in 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 
and the all new TurboMacs in 17x8 and 18x9

17s start at $279.52 each and 18s start at $299.52 each

We also have blank wheels for custom bolt patterns, offset, color, etc 

pm or email with any questions or to order
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Most wheels, bolt patterns and sizes are in stock now. Taking orders now.


----------

